
Fishing for Disaster (80s short about video game programmers) - newman8r
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjkEz_9zMvU&feature=youtu.be
======
newman8r
Pretty funny short film from a couple of years ago - didn't get too many views
so I thought it was worth sharing.

